# Game Call Parts



## mrgobbler45 (Feb 14, 2012)

Anyone intrested in making custom game calls (deer,duck,turkey,predator) i sell most any game call voices needed to use in your custom turned barrels drop me a note or visit my site at

www.northcoastgamecalls.com


----------



## cabomhn (Jan 14, 2012)

mrgobbler45 said:


> Anyone intrested in making custom game calls (deer,duck,turkey,predator) i sell most any game call voices needed to use in your custom turned barrels drop me a note or visit my site at
> 
> www.northcoastgamecalls.com


Your first post to the forum shouldn't be a plug for your own business.


----------



## mackem (May 20, 2007)

mrgobbler45 said:


> Anyone intrested in making custom game calls (deer,duck,turkey,predator, SPAM) i sell most any game call voices needed to use in your custom turned barrels


 
Fixed it for you. :yes:
I agree with cabomhn. :smile:


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

i agree with both of you


----------



## mrgobbler45 (Feb 14, 2012)

Well since ya'll gonna cry about this thread i guess i dont need your forum site just remove and remove it.


----------



## wildwood (Jan 25, 2011)

One of best vendors found for game calls and parts is HUT Products. Never turned a game call all my hunting done at grocery store and wife in-charge keeps me safe. 

http://www.hutproducts.com


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

mrgobbler45 said:


> Well since ya'll gonna cry about this thread i guess i dont need your forum site just remove and remove it.


 
You are in the wrong forum you can join these and pay for advertising.
http://www.customcalls.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl
http://thogamecallsforums.com/index.php

I make game calls as well and if you want a list of my suppliers PM me.


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

mrgobbler45 said:


> Well since ya'll gonna cry about this thread i guess i dont need your forum site just remove and remove it.


 No one is crying. The probem is you joined the forum just to plug your business. If you had joined and contributed and just put your link in your sig, you would have been fine. Your going to get the exact same response from any forum like this.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

mrgobbler45 said:


> Well since ya'll gonna cry about this thread i guess i dont need your forum site just remove and remove it.


Wow really???? Great way to make friends or give your business a reputation for customer service, great job


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

Between MrGobbler and AlbertHarris there's a lot of commercial activity for not much forum input.

I vote we pass this along to the forum moderator and have him obliterate the thread ...


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

duncsuss said:


> Between MrGobbler and AlbertHarris there's a lot of commercial activity for not much forum input.
> 
> I vote we pass this along to the forum moderator and have him obliterate the thread ...


He hasnt been back since last march anyway :laughing:


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

RusDemka said:


> He hasnt been back since last march anyway :laughing:


Well duh ... still, it was the spam post by AlbertHarris that dragged it back up to the surface this morning.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

duncsuss said:


> Well duh ... still, it was the spam post by AlbertHarris that dragged it back up to the surface this morning.


Might be the same guy


----------



## aerocustomsexotics (Jul 21, 2012)

Why can't someone offer their wares as a first post? I caught some grief for making my first post on identifying a burl I was unsure what is was. I had my website in sig. & immediately got slammed for getting free advertising. I did not respond negatively but did not feel very welcome right out of the gate. Just sayin.

Bill


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

wildwood said:


> One of best vendors found for game calls and parts is HUT Products. Never turned a game call all my hunting done at grocery store and wife in-charge keeps me safe.
> 
> http://www.hutproducts.com


Herer is a good source for supplies http://brooksidegamecalls.com/doublereedduckcallinsert-clear.aspx

I have not been on this forum for quite sometime and wondered why I got this email.


----------

